# cannot connect to netbook hotspot



## RJOHNNiiE (Jun 11, 2012)

I have tried connecting my Samsung Exhibit II 4g to my acer aspire but my netbook could not find the phone. I decided to make my computer a hotspot wifi for my phone but my phone could not detect the wifi from the netbook. I tried making it wpa2 and also the wep. I also tried to manually set up the connection on my phone but it still could not find the internet wifi. I want to know if other people have experienced this and if there is a solution to this problem.


----------

